# What leg exercises should I do for my skinny legs?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:What leg exercises should I do for my skinny legs? I work extremely hard at the gym and periodize my workouts which consist of: spinning 4x week, stairclimbing 2x week and I am currently working one body part per day. I weigh 132lbs have 16.3% body fat and take in 2,200 cals a day. The [...]

*Read More...*


----------

